# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Tampereen raitiovaunuhavaintoja 2021

## Bussimies

Tampereen kaikki neljä tällä hetkellä käytössä olevaa raitiovaunua (TRO02TRO05) nähtiin sähkönsyötön kuormitustesteissä Turtolan seudulla to 14.1. molemmilla raiteilla rinnatusten. 

Joulukuun 19. saapuneesta, toistaiseksi uusimmasta vaunusta TRO05, on havaintoja ainakin Hämeenkadulta ke 13.1. ja Hervannasta ma 11.1.

Tampereen Ratikan Twitterissä kuva vaunuista sähkönsyötön kuormitustesteissä: 
https://twitter.com/TampereRatikka/s...38693724819456

----------


## laurira

Tampereen ratikka nro 6 saapuu perjantai-iltana 22.1.2021

Tehty pakkastestejä Kainuussa tehtaan pihassa.

https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/tamp...jantai-iltana/

----------


## laurira

Tampereen ratikassa hervannan valtaväyllä 70 km/t. Median matka

https://twitter.com/i/status/1351830311668228096

----------


## laurira

TRO06 nähty koulutusajossa to 11.2.2021 Pirkankadulla opetusajossa.

----------


## Bussimies

Vaunuja on Tampereella tällä hetkellä 7 kpl: TRO02TRO08. Ajossa on nähty samaan aikaan vaunut TRO02TRO07 ainakin perjantaina 5.3.2021. Tuolloin vaunuja saattoi nähdä lähes jatkuvana virtana Hervannassa, josta ne kulkivat keskustaan ja takaisin useita kertoja.

Muutenkin vaunuja on nyt liikkeellä kerrallaan jo paljon opetusajoissa ja koeajoissa aina arkisin klo 816 välillä.

Tulevana keskiviikkona ajetaan ensimmäistä kertaa ilta-ajoja klo 18.3023.00 välillä kuudella vaunulla.

Tänään 22.3. havaittu ensimmäinen mainosteipattu ratikka mediamyyntifirma Punamustan omissa väreissä (jotka sattuvat olemaan liki samat kuin ratikan omat värit). Keskivaunu on teipattu kokomustaksi. Vaunun numero on valitettavasti teipattu piiloon, joten toistaiseksi ei vielä tietoa, mikä vaunu on kyseessä.

----------


## killerpop

Ja joku niistä uusista romuista sitten päätti hajota sekoittaen Hämeenkadun liikennettä https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000007876551.html

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ja joku niistä uusista romuista sitten päätti hajota sekoittaen Hämeenkadun liikennettä https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000007876551.html


Aamulehden maksumuurin takainen uutinen sisältää paljon mielenkiintoisia kuvia. Onneksi on voimassa oleva tunnus.

YLEn palvelu on ainakin vielä toistaiseksi vapaata maksumuureista, samasta aiheesta uutinen tässä.

----------


## Hermanni

> Ja joku niistä uusista romuista sitten päätti hajota sekoittaen Hämeenkadun liikennettä https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000007876551.html


Syy oli asentajien jotka olivat mokanneet hatanpään valtatieltä hämeenkadulle tulevien ajolankojen asennuksessa, ei ratikan.
Ratikan virroitin osui roikkuvaan ajolankaan ja hajosi, kuin pisteeksi iin päälle siirrettäessä rikkoontunutta ratikkaa varikolle se ei mahtunutkaan virroittimen asennon takia rautatietunnelista läpi.

----------


## laurira

> Ja joku niistä uusista romuista sitten päätti hajota sekoittaen Hämeenkadun liikennettä https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000007876551.html


VR-trackin huono asennus syynä virroittimen särkymiseen

----------


## kalle.

> Syy oli asentajien jotka olivat mokanneet hatanpään valtatieltä hämeenkadulle tulevien ajolankojen asennuksessa, ei ratikan.
> Ratikan virroitin osui roikkuvaan ajolankaan ja hajosi, kuin pisteeksi iin päälle siirrettäessä rikkoontunutta ratikkaa varikolle se ei mahtunutkaan virroittimen asennon takia rautatietunnelista läpi.


Kuinka monta sataa, tai tuhatta kertaa onkaan bussin särkymisen syy ollut huonossa tiestössä tai muuten väärin rakennetussa infrassa. Silti se on aina bussin syy. No, oli miten oli, matkustajalle pysäkillä lienee aivan yksi ja sama onko syy ajolankojen, asennuksen vai ratikan vai sen kuskin jos se vaunu ei tule pysäkille vaan matkustaja joutuu odottamaan turhaan ja matka ei toteudu.

----------


## Eppu

> Kuinka monta sataa, tai tuhatta kertaa onkaan bussin särkymisen syy ollut huonossa tiestössä tai muuten väärin rakennetussa infrassa. Silti se on aina bussin syy. No, oli miten oli, matkustajalle pysäkillä lienee aivan yksi ja sama onko syy ajolankojen, asennuksen vai ratikan vai sen kuskin jos se vaunu ei tule pysäkille vaan matkustaja joutuu odottamaan turhaan ja matka ei toteudu.


Tai tässä tapauksessa tyhmän kunnallispoliitikon joka menee niin pahasti halpaan että äänestää moisen, järjettömän kalliin idioottihankkeen rakentamisen puolesta...?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

No eikös koeliikennettä pyöritetä juuri sen takia, että tällaiset asiat tulevat ilmi ennen varsinaista liikennöintiä? Tuo tunneliasia esimerkiksi on sellainen, että jos olisi etukäteen huomannut ajatella, niin aika selväähän se on, että sen mataluuden takia pitää huomata etukäteen katsoa rikkinäisestä virroittimesta, että sopiiko se tunnelista läpi. Mutta asia selvisi nyt ilman isoa häiriötä. Tietysti häiriö Hämeenkadulla on hankalaa myös busseille, mutta häiriöitä tulee joka tapauksessa aina silloin tällöin vaihtelevista syistä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Silti se on aina bussin syy.


Ja niin se on raideliikenteessäkin. Jos juna jää tulematta, se on asiakkaan silmissä VR:n syy, vaikka vika olisikin Väyläviraston omistamassa infrassa, jonka hoito on Väyläviraston kilpailuttaman urakoitsijan vastuulla.

Tampereen ratikassa on tehty ihan oikein ja pyritty välttämään "blame game":a sillä että Tampereen Raitiotie Oy tilaa oikeastaan kaiken ratikkaan liittyvän toiminnan. Kun jotakin on pielessä, ei tarvitse pallotella kenen syytä se oli ja kenen vastuulle sen korjaaminen kuuluu. Tässäkin tapauksessa vika oli Tampereen Raitiotie Oy:n tilaaman urakoitsijan toiminnassa ja sen vuoksi Tampereen Raitiotie Oy:n omistama vaunu hajosi ja Tampereen Raitiotie Oy:n (yhdessä Nyssen kanssa) tilaama koeliikenne estyi.

----------


## samulih

Onhan bussissakin jarrut ja kyllä kait kuskit oppivat tietämään missä tie on huonossa kunnossa jne. Ja en väitä nyt että joku olisi toiminut väärin, kunhan vain luon hieman erilaista ajattelua tämän ikuisen itkun päälle.

Tampereella oli virhe ja nyt se on havaittu testissä, hieno homma eli testaus on hyvä juttu siis.

----------


## nickr

Yksi ratikka on nyt saanut Lähitapiolan vaaleansiniset teipit ylleen. Veikkaan, että nämä mainosratikat ovat numerot 04 ja 05, koska mainoksettomia ovat 02, 03, 06, 07 ja 08, ja 01 ei ilmeisesti ole vielä palannut liikenteeseen?

----------


## 339-DF

> Yksi ratikka on nyt saanut Lähitapiolan vaaleansiniset teipit ylleen. Veikkaan, että nämä mainosratikat ovat numerot 04 ja 05, koska mainoksettomia ovat 02, 03, 06, 07 ja 08, ja 01 ei ilmeisesti ole vielä palannut liikenteeseen?


Se sininen vaunu on 04 ja se toinen mainosvaunu, jolle tuli se virroitinkeissi, on 05. Missäänhän näitä ei toki lue. Toivotaan, että tuo järjestysnumeroasia korjaantuu ennen varsinaisen liikenteen alkua. Tai sitten pitää jakaa suurennuslasit ja numerointioppaat kaikille tamperelaisille autoilijoille.

----------


## laurira

10.

"Kymmenes Ratikka saadaan Tampereelle tiistaina ja sen purku raiteelle tehdään keskiviikkona. Sen lisäksi, että vaunuja saapuu lisää, Ratikat myös liikkuvat entistä tiuhempaan koe- ja koulutusajojen merkeissä."


https://www.tampereenratikka.fi/tamp...iistai-iltana/

----------


## Rattivaunu

16.4.2021

Opetusajossa havaitsin TRO:n vaunut 02, 03, 04, 05, 06, 08 ja 09. Liikuskelin kamera mukana etenkin Sammonaukion paikkeilla klo 14:n ja 15:n välisenä aikana. Kuvia on katsottavissa kuvagalleria JNo-fotossa.

----------


## laurira

> 16.4.2021
> 
> Opetusajossa havaitsin TRO:n vaunut 02, 03, 04, 05, 06, 08 ja 09. Liikuskelin kamera mukana etenkin Sammonaukion paikkeilla klo 14:n ja 15:n välisenä aikana. Kuvia on katsottavissa kuvagalleria JNo-fotossa.



luja-koti kolmantena mainostajana ?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> luja-koti kolmantena mainostajana ?


Juu, kuvaamisajankohtana mainosvaunuja oli ajossa kolme vaunua 04 = LähiTapiola, 05 = Punamusta ja 06 = Lujakoti.

----------


## 339-DF

> Juu, kuvaamisajankohtana mainosvaunuja oli ajossa kolme vaunua 04 = LähiTapiola, 05 = Punamusta ja 06 = Lujakoti.


Alkaakos noita mainosvaunuja olla jo vähän turhan paljon. Kuinka monta niitä mahtaa yhteensä tulla?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Alkaakos noita mainosvaunuja olla jo vähän turhan paljon. Kuinka monta niitä mahtaa yhteensä tulla?


Se on tietenkin makuasia, onko niitä jo turhan paljon. Seitsemästä havaitusta vaunusta kolme mainosvaunua on minun mielestäni paljon. Minulle sopisi hyvin, että mainosvaunujen määrä pysyisi enintään tuossa lukemassa ainakin seuraavan vuoden.

----------


## Bussimies

> Alkaakos noita mainosvaunuja olla jo vähän turhan paljon. Kuinka monta niitä mahtaa yhteensä tulla?


Mainosvaunuja ei tule enempää, vaan niitä varten on varattu kolme vaunua. Yksi vaunu varataan lisäksi kaupungin omaan markkinointiin ja yhdestä vaunusta tulee taidevaunu. Viisi vaunua yhdeksästätoista on siis muussa kuin tiilenpunaisessa värissään. 

On tosiaan makuasia, onko se vähän vain paljon. Neljäsosa teipattuja vaunuja kyllä näkyy tämän kokoisessa järjestelmässä selvästi katukuvassa, mutta kyllä se alkuperäisväritys silti on hallitseva. Itselleni olisi piisannut kaksi mainosvaunua ja yksi taideratikka. Ehkäpä punaisten osuus kasvaa, kun Lentävänniemen haaran lisävaunut hankitaan?

----------


## ettäjaa

> Viisi vaunua yhdeksästätoista on siis muussa kuin tiilenpunaisessa värissään.


Paitsi että eihän se näin ole. Mielestäni Lähi-Tapiola tyylisiä vaunuja ei saisi olla kovin montaa, mutta Punamusta ja Lujakotihan jättävät alkuperäisen värityksen ainakin melkein ennalleen. Kaukaa katsottuna voi olla vaikeata nähdä mitään suurta eroa niiden ja perusväristen vaunujen välillä.

----------


## laurira

Tampereen ratikoita Hämeensillalla 

Peruspunainen : https://youtu.be/quWAy_GOEEo

Sininen : https://youtu.be/d55uvFWGq9M

Matkakortin lukijat olivat kaikissa havaituissa vaunuissa jo valmiina,

----------


## killerpop

Eilen 29.4.2021 oli TRO #3 linjalla 1X määränpäänä TAYS. Vuoro lähti Pyynikintorilta. Oli ainakin itselle eka linjakilvitetty mato Tampereella.

----------


## killerpop

Tänään 5.5. havaittu myös linjalle 3 kilvitetty lähtö 16:00 Pyynikintorilta. Tämä oli Lähitapiolan #4.

----------


## Rattivaunu

TRO06 on vaunut.org:n kuvan mukaan Säästöpankkia mainostavassa asussa. 06 liikkui aiemmin Lujakodin mainosasussa.

----------


## Bussimies

> TRO06 on vaunut.org:n kuvan mukaan Säästöpankkia mainostavassa asussa. 06 liikkui aiemmin Lujakodin mainosasussa.


Tuo Säästöpankki-vaunu on TRO05. Aiemmin sillä numerolla oli Punamustan (mainospaikkojen myyjä) oma mainos.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tuo Säästöpankki-vaunu on TRO05. Aiemmin sillä numerolla oli Punamustan (mainospaikkojen myyjä) oma mainos.


Kiitos oikaisusta. Toivottavasti oikea tieto saadaan myös vaunu.org:ssa julkaistun kuvan yhteyteen.

----------


## killerpop

Näemmä TRO on saanut aikaiseksi fiksata linjakilvitystä, havainto 14.5. Aiemmin sangen nolossa muodossa ollut 


```
3 Etelähervanta
```

on nyt muutettu muotoon 


```
3 Hervanta
```

Liekö kilven koko tuottanut haasteita, kun siihen ei ikinä sitten ohjelmoitu 


```
3 Etelä-Hervanta
```

, olisihan se muutaman pikselin vieny lisää tilaa...

----------


## Rattivaunu

Noteerasin saman jutun (eli kolmosratikan määränpäänä näkyy Hervanta) kuin jäsen killepop tämänpäiväisellä kuvausreissulla. Tietenkin näin monta muutakin juttua, kuten tämän kuvaston sisällöstä voi päätellä.

----------


## Eppu

> Tietenkin näin monta muutakin juttua, kuten tämän kuvaston sisällöstä voi päätellä.


Noissa kuvakollaasin alkupään kuvissa näkyy karulla tavalla Tampereen ydinkeskustan nykytila. Kaikkien kalliiden remonttien, katujen sulkemisien ja kiskojen asennuksen jälkeen näyttää kovin autiolta. Keskustan vetovoima on selkeästi laskenut kun sen saavutettavuus on yksipuolistunut. Ja toki itsekin välillä omalla autolla liikkuessa ei tulisi mieleenikään lähteä keskustaan esim ostoksille. Mielummin vaan prismaan tai cittariin jossa ostostelu käy huomattavasti kätevämmin. Ja näin toimii entistä useampi nyt ratikka-aikaan. Mutta tällä tavalla kaupunkia halusivat poliitikot kehittää ja sitä saa mitä tilaa.

----------


## laurira

> Noissa kuvakollaasin alkupään kuvissa näkyy karulla tavalla Tampereen ydinkeskustan nykytila. Kaikkien kalliiden remonttien, katujen sulkemisien ja kiskojen asennuksen jälkeen näyttää kovin autiolta. Keskustan vetovoima on selkeästi laskenut kun sen saavutettavuus on yksipuolistunut. Ja toki itsekin välillä omalla autolla liikkuessa ei tulisi mieleenikään lähteä keskustaan esim ostoksille. Mielummin vaan prismaan tai cittariin jossa ostostelu käy huomattavasti kätevämmin. Ja näin toimii entistä useampi nyt ratikka-aikaan. Mutta tällä tavalla kaupunkia halusivat poliitikot kehittää ja sitä saa mitä tilaa.


Ilmiö nimeltä korona on myös hiljentänyt keskustaa, vaikka se ei menekään aina folio-hatusta läpi !

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 06:49 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 06:10 ----------




> Noteerasin saman jutun (eli kolmosratikan määränpäänä näkyy Hervanta) kuin jäsen killepop tämänpäiväisellä kuvausreissulla. Tietenkin näin monta muutakin juttua, kuten tämän kuvaston sisällöstä voi päätellä.


Hienoja kuvia, taisi tulla kuvattua melkein kaikki ratikat ?

pystyykö ratikan virrottimen asennosta päättelemään kulkusuunnan ?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hienoja kuvia, taisi tulla kuvattua melkein kaikki ratikat ?


Tällä kerralla kameran vangitsemiksi käsittääkseni päätyivät 03, 04, 05, 07, 08, 09, 10 ja 11. Edellisellä kerralla myös 02 ja 06 pääsivät kuvaan, ja viime vuoden heinäkuussa 01 (toki väliaikaisessa asussa), joten lähes kaikista on nyt kuva. Helatorstaina (13.5.) eli kuvauspäivää edeltävänä päivänä varikolle oli saapunut jo vaunu 12:kin, niin se ei tietenkään ollut tässä vaiheessa kuvattavissa.




> Pystyykö ratikan virrottimen asennosta päättelemään kulkusuunnan?


Riippuu miten kysymyksen ymmärtää. Tällä kerralla havaitut vaunut olivat keskenään "yhdensuuntaisesti" eli virroittimen sijaintia / suuntaa ei voinut hyödyntää vaunujen tunnistukseen, jos jonkin yksilön numerohavainto jäi heikoksi. Pyrin ottamaan ohittavista vaunuista "muistilappukuvia" eli kuvia joissa vaunun numero näkyy varmasti, mutta itse kuva sellaisenaan ei kelpaa julkaistavaksi ikinä missään. Aikanaan filmille kuvattaessa tällainen toimintapa ei olisi tullut oikein kysymykseen, mutta digitaalisella kaudella tekniikkaa voi ja kannattaa hyödyntää mahdollisimman suurta luovuutta käyttäen. Tarvittiin sitä luovuutta tietenkin jo ennen bittiaikaakin.

----------


## laurira

> Riippuu miten kysymyksen ymmärtää. Tällä kerralla havaitut vaunut olivat keskenään "yhdensuuntaisesti" eli virroittimen sijaintia / suuntaa ei voinut hyödyntää vaunujen tunnistukseen, jos jonkin yksilön numerohavainto jäi heikoksi. Pyrin ottamaan ohittavista vaunuista "muistilappukuvia" eli kuvia joissa vaunun numero näkyy varmasti, mutta itse kuva sellaisenaan ei kelpaa julkaistavaksi ikinä missään. Aikanaan filmille kuvattaessa tällainen toimintapa ei olisi tullut oikein kysymykseen, mutta digitaalisella kaudella tekniikkaa voi ja kannattaa hyödyntää mahdollisimman suurta luovuutta käyttäen. Tarvittiin sitä luovuutta tietenkin jo ennen bittiaikaakin.


Kysymys on tietysti siitä kun vaunussa on sekä a että b pää, jotka pyritään pitämään samoin, mutta viimeisessa vaunu kuvassa oli toistepäin eli ei osoittanut Hervantaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kysymys on tietysti siitä kun vaunussa on sekä a että b pää, jotka pyritään pitämään samoin, mutta viimeisessa vaunu kuvassa oli toistepäin eli ei osoittanut Hervantaan.


Totta, vaunun 09 ohjaamot a ja b osoittivat eri suuntaan muihin kuvissa esiintyviin vaunuihin nähden.

----------


## Bussimies

Tiistain 18.5. koeliikenteessä vaunut TRO02TRO05, TRO07, TRO09TRO11. Ainakin TRO02 oli koeajossa hiekkasäkit kyydissään matkustajavuorojen välissä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:38 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 09:36 ----------




> Näemmä TRO on saanut aikaiseksi fiksata linjakilvitystä, havainto 14.5. Aiemmin sangen nolossa muodossa ollut 
> 
> 
> ```
> 3 Etelähervanta
> ```
> 
> on nyt muutettu muotoon 
> 
> ...


Kuljettajat kuulemma toistaiseksi asettavat nuo tekstit käsin. Ainakin koeliikenteen alkupäivinä oli jokunen vaunuista kilvitetty myös "3 Etelä-Hervanta".

----------


## antsa

Tampereen uusin raitiovaunu meni rekan kyydissä Lahden läpi äsken kohti Tamperetta. Monesko tämä jo lienee ?

----------


## Makke93

> Tampereen uusin raitiovaunu meni rekan kyydissä Lahden läpi äsken kohti Tamperetta. Monesko tämä jo lienee ?


Taitaa olla se onnekas 13. https://twitter.com/TampereRatikka/s...81195012411394

----------


## kalle.

https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000008075872.html
Noinkin voi näköjään käydä.

----------


## killerpop

> https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000008075872.html
> Noinkin voi näköjään käydä.


Ja ilmeisesti tämän takia Pirkankadun ylämäen kääntöraide on nyt poissa pelistä, joten Hervantaan lähtevät vuorot lähtevät väärän puolen pysäkiltä Pyynikintorilta.

----------


## laurira

> Ja ilmeisesti tämän takia Pirkankadun ylämäen kääntöraide on nyt poissa pelistä, joten Hervantaan lähtevät vuorot lähtevät väärän puolen pysäkiltä Pyynikintorilta.


Ratikan kiskoissa ei ole oikeaa/väärää puolta, molemmat radat ovat liikennöitävissä kumpaankin suuntaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ratikan kiskoissa ei ole oikeaa/väärää puolta, molemmat radat ovat liikennöitävissä kumpaankin suuntaan.


Periaatteessa noin, mutta on huomioitava: 
*63 §
*
*Raitiovaunun paikka tiellä*

 Raitiovaunua saa kuljettaa kiskoilla niiden sijainnista  riippumatta. Muun liikenteen kanssa yhteisellä ajokaistalla raitiovaunua  on kuljetettava kaistan mukaiseen ajosuuntaan. Raitiovaunua saa  peruuttaa tai kuljettaa muuta liikennettä vastaan vain, jos erityiset  olosuhteet sitä vaativat ja se ei vaaranna turvallisuutta eikä haittaa  tarpeettomasti muuta liikennettä.

Tuossa kohdassa ei pitäisi olla ongelmaa, koska raitiovaunuilla on omat kaistat.

----------


## laurira

> Periaatteessa noin, mutta on huomioitava: 
> *63 §
> *
> *Raitiovaunun paikka tiellä*
> 
>  Raitiovaunua saa kuljettaa kiskoilla niiden sijainnista  riippumatta. Muun liikenteen kanssa yhteisellä ajokaistalla raitiovaunua  on kuljetettava kaistan mukaiseen ajosuuntaan. Raitiovaunua saa  peruuttaa tai kuljettaa muuta liikennettä vastaan vain, jos erityiset  olosuhteet sitä vaativat ja se ei vaaranna turvallisuutta eikä haittaa  tarpeettomasti muuta liikennettä.


Tieliikennelain mukaan siis saa kuljettaa myös muuta liikennettä vastaan jos eritysolosuhteet niin vaativat sekakaduilla, jotka pikkuhiljaa ovat katomassa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

16.7.

Linjalla 3 olivat aamulla ja keskipäivällä ajossa vaunut 7, 4, 13, 3, 5 ja 15. Aamulla (tai aamupäivällä puoli kymmenen aikaan) vaunu 12 ajoi Sorin aukiolle testiajon merkeissä.

Yllä havaittuihin liittyvää kuva-aineistoa on katsottavissa täällä.

----------


## laurira

> 16.7.
> 
> Linjalla 3 olivat aamulla ja keskipäivällä ajossa vaunut 7, 4, 13, 3, 5 ja 15. Aamulla (tai aamupäivällä puoli kymmenen aikaan) vaunu 12 ajoi Sorin aukiolle testiajon merkeissä.
> 
> Yllä havaittuihin liittyvää kuva-aineistoa on katsottavissa täällä.


Kyllä tuo Hervantajärvi rakentuu nopeasti raitiotiekaupunginosaksi, kun alueelle ei tule laisinkaan bussiyhtetyksiä.

----------


## Bussimies

Maanantaina 19.7. linjan 3 vuoroväli tiheni 7,5 minuuttiin. Vuoroja ajetaan nyt Hervantajärveltä klo 7.0019.45 ja Pyynikintorilta klo 7.0020.22. Hervannan kampuksen pysäkiltä ensimmäiset varikolta linjalle Pyynikintorin suuntaan lähtevät vuorot ajetaan klo 6.29 alkaen.

Liikennettä ajettiin kymmenellä vaunulla. Päätepysäkeillä odotteluaikaa jäi sen verran vähän (25 minuuttia), että edellinen vaunu ehti yleensä pois alta ennen seuraavaa vaunua. Hervantajärvellä vaunu ajetaan tällöin suoraan lähtölaiturille. Pyynikintorilla vaunu käännetään aina pysäkin takana. 

Ensimmäisen täyden vuorovälin päivän vaunukierto oli sattumanvaraisen havaintojen aloitusajankohdan (n. klo 14) perusteella seuraava: TRO12, TRO07, TRO13, TRO08, TRO09, TRO10, TRO06, TRO04, TRO03, TRO05. Kaikki vaunut olivat linjalla, opetusajossa ei näkynyt iltapäivän puolella lainkaan vaunuja.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ensimmäisen täyden vuorovälin päivän vaunukierto oli sattumanvaraisen havaintojen aloitusajankohdan (n. klo 14) perusteella seuraava: TRO12, TRO07, TRO13, TRO08, TRO09, TRO10, TRO06, TRO04, TRO03, TRO05. Kaikki vaunut olivat linjalla, opetusajossa ei näkynyt iltapäivän puolella lainkaan vaunuja.


Seurasin asiaa etänä, ja tilanne oli tuo nimenomaan iltapäivällä ja illalla. Aamulla TRO05:n paikalla kulki jonkin aikaa TRO15, avoimen datan tietoon perustuen. Tämän tiheän liikenteen aloitti vaunu TRO06 aamulla klo 6.29 lähdöllä Hervannan kampukselta. Kellonaika on teoriaa, aamun ensimmäisistä lähdöistä osa viivästyi ehkä noin parilla minuutilla.

----------


## killerpop

Ja näinkin voi käydä: https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000008157253.html



> Ratikka joutui pahoihin ongelmiin vesisateessa, vuoroja peruttiin  Eipä tullut kukaan edes ajatelleeksi, että tällainen tilanne tulee
> 
> Tampereen ratikan linjan 3 vuoroja jouduttiin karsimaan torstaina aamulla vesisateiden ja kolean sään vuoksi. Vaunujen ikkunat huurtuvat niin, että niillä ajamisen ei katsottu olevan turvallista.
> 
> Kymmenen linjan 3 vaunua oli puoli kymmenen jälkeen varikolla torstaina.
> 
> Tampereen raitiotie oy:n kalustopäällikön Ali Huttusen mukaan ohjaamoiden lämmityksissä on nyt kesäajan säätö. Jäähdytystä on tehostettu kesäajaksi kuumien kelien vuoksi. Kun ilma muuttui kosteaksi ja viileämmäksi, tuulilasit huurtuvat.

----------


## Melamies

Tuossa on nyt myös hyvä opetus vaunujen valmistajalle. Kuljettajan on voitava hoitaa ohjaamon ikkunoiden huurtumisen hallinta parilla napin painalluksella jokaisena vuodenaikana.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Reaaliaikaisen infon mukaan vaunu TRO17:kin on päässyt liikenteeseen. En ole siitä vaunusta linjahavaintoja kohdannut tätä ennen missään muodossa. Aamulla ennen ongelmia yksi vuoro ei näkynyt "tutkassa", en tiedä oliko se liikenteessä ollenkaan, isot hässäkäthän eivät olleet alkaneet niin aikaisin kun avoimen datan aineistoa seurasin. Se näkyi jo ennen kahdeksaa, että kaikki ei ollut hyvin, mutta enpä arvannut, mihin se lopulta johti. Enkä sitäkään, mistä ongelmat juontuivat, huono sää sinänsä oli tiedossa.

----------


## Hermanni

> Tuossa on nyt myös hyvä opetus vaunujen valmistajalle. Kuljettajan on voitava hoitaa ohjaamon ikkunoiden huurtumisen hallinta parilla napin painalluksella jokaisena vuodenaikana.


Tai tuulilaseihin olisi pitänyt asentaa jo tehtaalla vastuslangat (ovat nykyään silmällä lähes huomaamattomat), niin kuin monissa paremmissa länsimaisissa nykyautoissakin alkaa vakiona jo olla..

----------


## Bussimies

> Tai tuulilaseihin olisi pitänyt asentaa jo tehtaalla vastuslangat (ovat nykyään silmällä lähes huomaamattomat), niin kuin monissa paremmissa länsimaisissa nykyautoissakin alkaa vakiona jo olla..


Toki vaunujen tuulilaseissa vastuslangat on. Tämän olen omin silmin todentanut.

Ylen uutinen aiheesta valaisi tilannetta hieman Aamulehteä maltillisemmalla sensaatiofaktorilla: https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12039959

----------


## nickr

Tänäänkin ollut jotain ongelmia ratikalla. Aamupäivällä Sammonkadulla viisi ratikkaa peräkkäin Pyynikintorin suuntaan, joista ensimmäinen avoimen datan mukaan 25 minuuttia myöhässä. Katsoin, että Pyynikintorilta ilmeisesti ajettiin vielä 10:07 vuoro, sitten neljä seuraavaa jäi ajamatta, kunnes 10:45 vuoro lähti 18 minuuttia myöhässä, eli melkein tunnin väli liikennöinnissä oli ainakin Hervannan suuntaan.

Mistään en löytänyt mitään uutista tai muuta selitystä tapahtuneelle, Nyssen reittioppaassa ainoastaan puhutaan merkittävästä liikennehäiriöstä. Vielä nytkin (15:15) on pieniä myöhästymisiä.

Lisäys: Reittioppaan mukaan koko loppupäivältä on yhden ratikan vuorot peruttu.

----------


## nickr

Olenko ollut täysin väärässä luullessani, että ratikoitakin koskee samat väistämiskolmiot kuin muuta liikennettä? Olen nimittäin nyt jo pari vaaratilannetta nähnyt, kun Hatanpään valtatieltä koeajossa tullut ratikka ajaa suoraan Hämeenkadulla ajavien bussien eteen, niin että bussi on joutunut tekemään äkkijarrutuksen. Kerran näin saman tapahtuvan myös toiseen suuntaan. Eikö ratikka muka ole väistämisvelvollinen Hatanpään valtatieltä tullessaan tai sinne mennessään? Yritin katsoa liikennemerkkejä, mutta en nähnyt muuta kuin kolmion, jonka luulin koskevan myös ratikkaa.

Ja sitten virallinen havainto: TRO 04 ja 06 ovat Tampereen Sähkölaitoksen pinkeissä mainosväreissä.

----------


## pehkonen

> Olenko ollut täysin väärässä luullessani, että ratikoitakin koskee samat väistämiskolmiot kuin muuta liikennettä? Olen nimittäin nyt jo pari vaaratilannetta nähnyt, kun Hatanpään valtatieltä koeajossa tullut ratikka ajaa suoraan Hämeenkadulla ajavien bussien eteen, niin että bussi on joutunut tekemään äkkijarrutuksen. Kerran näin saman tapahtuvan myös toiseen suuntaan. Eikö ratikka muka ole väistämisvelvollinen Hatanpään valtatieltä tullessaan tai sinne mennessään? Yritin katsoa liikennemerkkejä, mutta en nähnyt muuta kuin kolmion, jonka luulin koskevan myös ratikkaa.
> 
> Ja sitten virallinen havainto: TRO 04 ja 06 ovat Tampereen Sähkölaitoksen pinkeissä mainosväreissä.


Raitiovaunu on väistämisvelvollinen aina tullessaan kärkikolmion takaa, jos tuo kolmio on asetettu myös sen reitille. Tämä Sturenkadun ja Porvoonkadun liittymä on hyvä esimerkki siitä. https://www.google.com/maps/place/Po...78!4d24.948237 Liikennevalojen ollessa poissa spåra väistää. Ainakin yksi matalattiavaunu (209 (?)) siinä on itsessä kunnolla romuttanut.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Raitiovaunu ei ole moottoriajoneuvo. Täten tietyt lainkohdat eivät sitä koske, esim. tieliikeennelaki. Aikanaan autokoulussa opetettiin, että väistä aina raitiovaunua.

----------


## ttsirkia

> Raitiovaunu ei ole moottoriajoneuvo. Täten tietyt lainkohdat eivät sitä koske, esim. tieliikeennelaki. Aikanaan autokoulussa opetettiin, että väistä aina raitiovaunua.


Oikaisit ehkä hieman. Raitiovaunu ei ole tieliikennelain tarkoittama ajoneuvo, mutta tieliikennelaissa on kyllä monta kohtaa, jotka koskevat raitiovaunuja. Niissä raitiovaunu on mainittu erikseen.

----------


## pehkonen

> Oikaisit ehkä hieman. Raitiovaunu ei ole tieliikennelain tarkoittama ajoneuvo, mutta tieliikennelaissa on kyllä monta kohtaa, jotka koskevat raitiovaunuja. Niissä raitiovaunu on mainittu erikseen.


Niin tuossa ajantasaisessa tieliikennelaissa https://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajanta.../20180729#L3P8  on mm. se kolmion voima on kyllä selvästi määritelty. 

2§ tiekäyttäjä on määritelty: 2) Tässä laissa tarkoitetaan tienkäyttäjällä jokaista, joka on tiellä taikka kuljettaa sillä olevaa ajoneuvoa tai raitiovaunua;

8 §
Liikennesääntöjen noudattaminen ja liikenteenohjaus

Tienkäyttäjän on ensisijaisesti noudatettava liikenteenvalvojan antamaa merkkiä, käskyä tai kieltoa ja muun liikenteenohjaajan antamaa merkkiä. (8.5.2020/360)

Liikenteenohjauslaitteella osoitettua velvollisuutta on noudatettava, vaikka se edellyttäisi poikkeamista liikennesäännöstä. Liikennevalo-opaste on kuitenkin ensisijainen väistämisvelvollisuutta osoittavaan liikenteenohjauslaitteeseen nähden.

28 §
Ajaminen risteyksessä

Ajoneuvolla risteystä lähestyttäessä on noudatettava erityistä varovaisuutta.

Ajoneuvolla risteystä lähestyttäessä tai sinne ajettaessa ajotapa on sovitettava niin, ettei risteävän tien liikenteelle aiheudu haittaa, jos ajoneuvo joudutaan pysäyttämään risteykseen.

64 §
Raitiovaunun kuljettamista koskevat muut liikennesäännöt
Suojatietä lähestyvällä raitiovaunulla on ajettava sellaisella nopeudella, että sen voi tarvittaessa pysäyttää ennen suojatietä. Jalankulkijalle, joka on suojatiellä tai valmistautuu menemään sille, on annettava esteetön kulku.

Pihakadulla tai kävelykadulla raitiovaunun nopeus on sovitettava jalankulun mukaiseksi eikä se saa ylittää 20 kilometriä tunnissa. Liikennemerkillä osoitetulla pyöräkadulla raitiovaunun nopeus on sovitettava pyöräilyn mukaiseksi.

Edellä 1 ja 2 momentissa säädetyn lisäksi raitiovaunulla ajettaessa on noudatettava, mitä:

1) 17 §:ssä säädetään kuljettajaa koskevista vaatimuksista;

2) 20 §:ssä säädetään etäisyyden pitämisestä toiseen ajoneuvoon ja raitiovaunuun;

3) 25 §:ssä säädetään väistämisen osoittamisesta;

4) 27 §:n 2 momentissa säädetään pysähtyneen raitiovaunun tai ajoneuvon ohittamisesta;

5) 28 §:ssä säädetään ajamisesta risteyksessä;

----------


## Hermanni

> Niin tuossa ajantasaisessa tieliikennelaissa https://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajanta.../20180729#L3P8  on mm. se kolmion voima on kyllä selvästi määritelty. 
> 
> 2§ tiekäyttäjä on määritelty: 2) Tässä laissa tarkoitetaan tienkäyttäjällä jokaista, joka on tiellä taikka kuljettaa sillä olevaa ajoneuvoa tai raitiovaunua;
> 
> 8 §
> Liikennesääntöjen noudattaminen ja liikenteenohjaus
> 
> Tienkäyttäjän on ensisijaisesti noudatettava liikenteenvalvojan antamaa merkkiä, käskyä tai kieltoa ja muun liikenteenohjaajan antamaa merkkiä. (8.5.2020/360)
> 
> ...


Unohdit tärkeimmän kohdan _11 § Esteetön kulku junalle ja raitiovaunulle sekä rautatien tasoristeyksen ylittäminen.

Tienkäyttäjän on annettava junalle ja muulle rautatiekiskoilla kulkevalle laitteelle esteetön kulku. Raitiovaunulle on annettava esteetön kulku, ellei tässä laissa toisin säädetä.

Rautatien tai raitiotien tasoristeystä lähestyvän tienkäyttäjän on noudatettava erityistä varovaisuutta ja mahdollisista suojalaitteista huolimatta tarkkailtava, onko juna tai muu rautatiekiskoilla kulkeva laite taikka raitiovaunu tulossa. Ajoneuvon nopeuden on oltava sellainen, että ajoneuvon voi tarvittaessa pysäyttää ennen rataa.

Tienkäyttäjä ei saa lähteä ylittämään tasoristeystä, jos juna tai muu rautatiekiskoilla kulkeva laite taikka raitiovaunu lähestyy tai ylittää tasoristeystä taikka valo-opaste velvoittaa pysähtymään, erityinen ääniopaste kuuluu taikka puomi on alhaalla tai liikkuu. Tällöin on pysähdyttävä turvalliselle etäisyydelle radasta. Tasoristeys on ylitettävä viivyttelemättä._



Eli tuon lakipykälän kuin lukee pilkulleen niin vaikka raitiovaunu tulisikin kärkikolmion tai punaisen valon (tai S valon) takaa niin aina olet myös syyllinen.
Kyseessä on vieläpä lain mukaan tasoristeys koska kiskot sivuavat ajorataa samassa tasossa.

----------


## antsa

Tampereen seuraava raitiovaunu kulki tänään Lahden läpi kohti Tamperetta. Monesko tämä sit lienee ?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tampereen seuraava raitiovaunu kulki tänään Lahden läpi kohti Tamperetta. Monesko tämä sit lienee ?


Yhdeksästoista.

----------


## Samppa

> Unohdit tärkeimmän kohdan _11 § Esteetön kulku junalle ja raitiovaunulle sekä rautatien tasoristeyksen ylittäminen.
> 
> Tienkäyttäjän on annettava junalle ja muulle rautatiekiskoilla kulkevalle laitteelle esteetön kulku. Raitiovaunulle on annettava esteetön kulku, ellei tässä laissa toisin säädetä.
> _


Tässä kohtaa toisin säädetään: (Kärkikolmio) Merkillä osoitetaan, että ajoneuvolla ja *raitiovaunulla* on väistettävä risteyksessä muita ajoneuvoja ja raitiovaunuja. Liikenneympyrässä merkkiä käytetään merkin D2 kanssa_

Rautatien tai raitiotien tasoristeystä lähestyvän tienkäyttäjän on noudatettava erityistä varovaisuutta ja mahdollisista suojalaitteista huolimatta tarkkailtava, onko juna tai muu rautatiekiskoilla kulkeva laite taikka raitiovaunu tulossa. Ajoneuvon nopeuden on oltava sellainen, että ajoneuvon voi tarvittaessa pysäyttää ennen rataa.
_*1 luku*

*Yleiset säännökset*
*1 §*
*Soveltamisala*
Tämä laki koskee liikennettä tiellä, jos tässä laissa ei toisin säädetä.
*2 §*
*Määritelmät*

*Tässä laissa tarkoitetaan:*

*14)* _tasoristeyksellä_* liikennemerkillä merkittyä samassa tasossa olevaa tien ja erillisen rautatien tai raitiotien risteämää;*

Helsingissä ei ole liikennemerkillä osoitettuja tasoristeyksiä raitiotien kanssa. Tampereella saattaa olla yksi, foorumilta löytyy jäseniä, jotka sen paremmin tietävät.



> Eli tuon lakipykälän kuin lukee pilkulleen niin vaikka raitiovaunu  tulisikin kärkikolmion tai punaisen valon (tai S valon) takaa niin aina  olet myös syyllinen.
> Kyseessä on vieläpä lain mukaan tasoristeys koska kiskot sivuavat ajorataa samassa tasossa.


Lakipykäliä tutkiessa ei riitä, että lukee yhtä pykälää pilkulleen. Yleensä asiaan liittyy monia muitakin pykäliä.

----------


## tkp

Tässä esimerkki siitä että raitiovaunu on väistämisvelvollinen kolmion takaa tulleessaan https://goo.gl/maps/3228ju9G8Zg5qThb6

Sitä en tiedä onko paikkaa enää samassa muodossa olemassa, eipä ole moneen vuoteen tullut pasilassa ajettua.

Lisäksi liikenneturvan artikkeli asiasta https://www.liikenneturva.fi/fi/kysy...ikeus#9f4a6d94

----------


## pehkonen

> Tässä esimerkki siitä että raitiovaunu on väistämisvelvollinen kolmion takaa tulleessaan https://goo.gl/maps/3228ju9G8Zg5qThb6
> 
> Sitä en tiedä onko paikkaa enää samassa muodossa olemassa, eipä ole moneen vuoteen tullut pasilassa ajettua.
> 
> Lisäksi liikenneturvan artikkeli asiasta https://www.liikenneturva.fi/fi/kysy...ikeus#9f4a6d94


Ei ole enään jäljellä, mutta muuten oikein hyvä esimerkki. Mutta Pursimiehenkadun ja Telakkakadun kulmassa on varmaankin vielä merkki https://www.google.com/maps/@60.1584...7i16384!8i8192

----------


## tohpeeri

> Ei ole enään jäljellä, mutta muuten oikein hyvä esimerkki. Mutta Pursimiehenkadun ja Telakkakadun kulmassa on varmaankin vielä merkki https://www.google.com/maps/@60.1584...7i16384!8i8192


Paikalla on nykyään  liikennevalot mitkä pysäyttävät Telakkakadun liikenteen vaunun lähtiessä Pursimiehenkadulta.

----------


## samulih

> Paikalla on nykyään  liikennevalot mitkä pysäyttävät Telakkakadun liikenteen vaunun lähtiessä Pursimiehenkadulta.


Kerran meinasin ajaa tuossa ratikan alle pyörällä kun sellainen kolmiovalo on niin korkealla että en kiinnittänyt huomiota

----------


## laurira

Pinkkiratikka käy kääntymässä Sorilla Hatanpään valtatiellä koeliikenteessä linjalla 1. Testejä tehtiin normaalilla tuotannolla eli 8 min vuorovälein.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvnTdLk98a0

----------


## 8.6

Olisi kätevää, jos Suomessakin käytettäisiin kärkikolmion yhteydessä Ei koske raitiovaunua -lisäkilpeä tarvittavissa paikoissa kuten ainakin Göteborgissa tehdään.

----------


## pehkonen

> Olisi kätevää, jos Suomessakin käytettäisiin kärkikolmion yhteydessä Ei koske raitiovaunua -lisäkilpeä tarvittavissa paikoissa kuten ainakin Göteborgissa tehdään.


Silloin on tehtävä muutos tieliikennelakiin https://www.finlex.fi/fi/laki/ajantasa/2018/20180729 .

----------


## heto

> Olenko ollut täysin väärässä luullessani, että ratikoitakin koskee samat väistämiskolmiot kuin muuta liikennettä? Olen nimittäin nyt jo pari vaaratilannetta nähnyt, kun Hatanpään valtatieltä koeajossa tullut ratikka ajaa suoraan Hämeenkadulla ajavien bussien eteen, niin että bussi on joutunut tekemään äkkijarrutuksen. Kerran näin saman tapahtuvan myös toiseen suuntaan. Eikö ratikka muka ole väistämisvelvollinen Hatanpään valtatieltä tullessaan tai sinne mennessään? Yritin katsoa liikennemerkkejä, mutta en nähnyt muuta kuin kolmion, jonka luulin koskevan myös ratikkaa.


Kuten jo sanottu, kolmio koskee ratikkaa. Ajoneuvojen kääntymiseen liittyvät väistämissäännöt sen sijaan eivät koske ratikkaa. Hatanpään valtatieltä tulevalla ratikalla kaiketi on väistämisvelvollisuus Hämeenkadun ajoneuvoja kohtaan (joskin itään mennessä kärkikolmio on aika kaukana Hämeenkadun ajoradasta), Hatanpään valtatielle meneviä ratikoita sen sijaan täytyy bussien ja muiden ajoneuvojen, myös pyöräilijöiden, väistää (jalankulkijoille sen sijaan on suojatie ainakin tuon kolmiosaarekkeen itäpuolella).

----------


## Rattivaunu

9.8.2021

Virallisena liikenteen aloituspäivänä liikenteessä esiintyi keskipäivän tienoilla seuraavat vaunut:

Linja 1: 10, 11, 12, 15 ja 16
Linja 3: 02, 04, 06, 07, 08, 09, 13, 14, 17 ja 18

Käsittääkseni vaunu 04 oli aamulla tullut vaunu 03 tilalle.

Huomattavan moni yllälistatuista vaunuista näkyy nettikuvastossani, ainakin kun päivitys on edennyt tarpeeksi pitkälle. Tätä kirjoitettaessa etenkin linjan 3 kuvista puuttuu todella iso osa.

----------


## nickr

Tänään oli TRO19 liikenteessä, olikohan kenties ensimmäistä päivää?

Nyt on ratikoihin myöskin saatu tuo ovien varoitusääni, jonka puuttumista ihmettelin aikaisemmin. Ääni on melko hiljainen, samanlainen kuin Helsingin Articeissa, mutta kuuluu silti riittävästi.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tänään oli TRO19 liikenteessä, olikohan kenties ensimmäistä päivää?
> 
> Nyt on ratikoihin myöskin saatu tuo ovien varoitusääni, jonka puuttumista ihmettelin aikaisemmin. Ääni on melko hiljainen, samanlainen kuin Helsingin Articeissa, mutta kuuluu silti riittävästi.


Käsittääkseni TRO19 oli tänään ensimmäistä kertaa aikataulunmukaisessa linjaliikenteessä. Aamutuimaan tarkkailin etänä liikenteen alkamista, ja tuo 19 lähti Hervantajärveltä ensimmäisen kerran jo 4.38. Se oli siis samalla ensimmäinen sieltä asti lähtenyt vaunu tänä aamuna, sen edellä tietenkin kulki Hervannan kampukselta klo 4.26 lähtenyt vaunu, joka etähavaintoni mukaan oli 08.

Noteerasin eilen itsekin tuon ovien sulkeutumisesta varoittavan äänen. Ääni on tuttu, mutta tosiaan tamperelaisissa sitä en ollutkaan kuullut eilistä aiemmin.

----------


## killerpop

Tänään 14.8. linjan 3 lähtö 22:24 Pyynikintorilta lähti poikkeuksellisesti pysäkiltä A (eli väärän puolen pysäkiltä). Kuulutus tästä poikkeuksesta tuli kyllä huomioitua, reittiopas oli tuolloinkin eri mieltä  :Smile:  Oliskohan vaunu ollit TRO #10, kun ei tuolla sisätiloissakaan ole ovien kohdalla vieläkään numeroita, vaikka ne busseihin on vaadittu. Samaan aikaan Pirkankadun ylämäessä oli toinen rotisko, liekö toinen ottanu hänen vuoronsa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty 15.08.2021 klo 00:02 ---------- Previous Post was on 14.08.2021 at 23:45 ----------




> Tänään 14.8. linjan 3 lähtö 22:24 Pyynikintorilta lähti poikkeuksellisesti pysäkiltä A (eli väärän puolen pysäkiltä). Kuulutus tästä poikkeuksesta tuli kyllä huomioitua, reittiopas oli tuolloinkin eri mieltä  Oliskohan vaunu ollit TRO #10, kun ei tuolla sisätiloissakaan ole ovien kohdalla vieläkään numeroita, vaikka ne busseihin on vaadittu. Samaan aikaan Pirkankadun ylämäessä oli toinen rotisko, liekö toinen ottanu hänen vuoronsa.


mielenkiintoista myös, tuleeko sanktioita, koska reittiä ei noudatettu. tulkitsisin tuon ajamattomaksi lähdöksi.

----------


## laurira

> Tänään 14.8. linjan 3 lähtö 22:24 Pyynikintorilta lähti poikkeuksellisesti pysäkiltä A (eli väärän puolen pysäkiltä). Kuulutus tästä poikkeuksesta tuli kyllä huomioitua, reittiopas oli tuolloinkin eri mieltä  Oliskohan vaunu ollit TRO #10, kun ei tuolla sisätiloissakaan ole ovien kohdalla vieläkään numeroita, vaikka ne busseihin on vaadittu. Samaan aikaan Pirkankadun ylämäessä oli toinen rotisko, liekö toinen ottanu hänen vuoronsa.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty 15.08.2021 klo 00:02 ---------- Previous Post was on 14.08.2021 at 23:45 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> mielenkiintoista myös, tuleeko sanktioita, koska reittiä ei noudatettu. tulkitsisin tuon ajamattomaksi lähdöksi.


Tampereen raitiolikenteessä ei ole oikeaa/väärää puolta. Ratikka voi lähteä kummalta puolentahansa ja kaikki radat ovat kahteen suuntaan ajettavissa.

----------


## killerpop

> Tampereen raitiolikenteessä ei ole oikeaa/väärää puolta. Ratikka voi lähteä kummalta puolentahansa ja kaikki radat ovat kahteen suuntaan ajettavissa.


Jos et aja merkityn pysäkin kautta, se on ajamaton lähtö. Eihän busseillakaan ole oikeutta valita Keskustorin terminaalissa mielivaltaisesti mistä laiturista lähtevät. Reittioppaat ja muut reaaliaikaista tietoa kertovat palvelut, esim pysäkille asennettu aikataulumonitori menettävät merkityksensä, jos ajellaan miten huvittaa.

----------


## Bussimies

> Jos et aja merkityn pysäkin kautta, se on ajamaton lähtö. Eihän busseillakaan ole oikeutta valita Keskustorin terminaalissa mielivaltaisesti mistä laiturista lähtevät. Reittioppaat ja muut reaaliaikaista tietoa kertovat palvelut, esim pysäkille asennettu aikataulumonitori menettävät merkityksensä, jos ajellaan miten huvittaa.


Pyynikintorilla ja Sorin aukiolla on varauduttu häiriötilanteisiin mahdollistamalla lähtö kummalta laiturilta tahansa. Raitiovaunun lähtiessä viereiseltä laiturilta monitorissa näytetään teksti "Pysäkki Pyynikintori B ei ole käytössä. Matkustajat otetaan kyytiin pysäkiltä Pyynikintori A." Tilannetta ei myöskään voi verrata "mielivaltaiseen" laiturin valitsemiseen, vaan poikkeustilanteessa käytettävä laituri on aina viereinen laituri. Ajamattomaksi lähdöksi tuollaisessa tilanteessa vuoroa on mahdotonta arkijärjellä tulkita.

----------


## Rattivaunu

28.8.

TRO03 liikkui linjalla 1 Tampereen kaupunkia mainostavassa asussa.

----------


## nickr

Raitiovaunu ja pakettiauto törmäsivät tasoristeyksessä Hervannassa:
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12077695

Uutiskuvassa näkyvä yksilö ei ollut osallisena, vaan törmännyt vaunu oli TRO15

----------


## laurira

> Raitiovaunu ja pakettiauto törmäsivät tasoristeyksessä Hervannassa:
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12077695
> 
> Uutiskuvassa näkyvä yksilö ei ollut osallisena, vaan törmännyt vaunu oli TRO15


autoilija ajoi taas päin punaisia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Nettiuutisista luettua 22.9.

Pirkanmaan pelastuslaitos sai keskiviikkona illalla hälytyksen suuresta raideliikenneonnettomuudesta Tampereella. 
Ensitietojen mukaan ratikka ja linja-auto ovat kolaroineet, pelastuslaitokselta kerrotaan.
Hälytys Pirkankadulle tuli kello 18.55. Paikalle on hälytetty 13 pelastuslaitoksen yksikköä.

AL

EDIT: Lisättiin tieto bussista--- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:05 ----------

Bussi on uutiskuvan mukaan EMS-634 linjalla 7.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:28 ----------

YLEn uutisen mukaan kukaan ei loukkaantunut onnettomuudessa. Bussissa oli vain yksi matkustaja.

----------


## 339-DF

AL:n kuvan mukaan tuo "suuri" raideliikenneonnettomuus näytti lähinnä pieneltä peltikolhulta. Tapahtumapaikka näkyy hyvin tästä postikorttikuvasta http://stadinratikat.fi/korttitiedostot/k84.html

Siinä autot viedään kiskoille, ja noinhan siinä sitten käy. Terveisiä vaan Topeliuksenkadun ja Kirjailijanpuiston pysäkin katusuunnitteluun. Siinä kohtaa ei tarvitsisi tuollaiseen ratkaisuun päätyä, niin säästyttäisiin mukavasti peltikolinalta.

----------


## ettäjaa

> AL:n kuvan mukaan tuo "suuri" raideliikenneonnettomuus näytti lähinnä pieneltä peltikolhulta. Tapahtumapaikka näkyy hyvin tästä postikorttikuvasta http://stadinratikat.fi/korttitiedostot/k84.html
> 
> Siinä autot viedään kiskoille, ja noinhan siinä sitten käy. Terveisiä vaan Topeliuksenkadun ja Kirjailijanpuiston pysäkin katusuunnitteluun. Siinä kohtaa ei tarvitsisi tuollaiseen ratkaisuun päätyä, niin säästyttäisiin mukavasti peltikolinalta.


Onnettomuuksissa "suuri" ei tarkoitakaan että itse onnettomuus olisi suuri. Esimerkiksi jos kattila syttyy palamaan kerrostalossa niin hälytys olisi suuri rakennuspalo ja kiirellisimmässä luokassa koska itse rakennus on suuri ja rakennuksessa on ihmisiä.

Suuri raideliikenneonnettomuus siis viittaa siihen että itse ratikka on kohtuullisen suuri ja että teoriassa koko ratikka ja auto voisivat olla vaarassa. Mutta tosiaan jos ei tiedä (eikä suurimman osan voi olettaakaan tietävän) tätä niin uutinen voi olla hämäävä.

----------


## 339-DF

Kiitos. Ymmärrän logiikan. Mikä sitten olisi pieni raideliikenneonnettomuus? Kai siellä ratikassa on aina paljon väkeä, tai ainakin saattaa olla.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Kiitos. Ymmärrän logiikan. Mikä sitten olisi pieni raideliikenneonnettomuus? Kai siellä ratikassa on aina paljon väkeä, tai ainakin saattaa olla.


Esimerkiksi jos veturi törmäisi hirveen niin se varmaan laskettaisiin pieneksi raideliikenneonnettomuudeksi. Nuo rajat vähän liikkuvat ja onnettomuuden suuruuden määrittäminen riippuu siitä mitä on selvillä kun hälytys tehdään. Jos tiedetään että ratikka on törmännyt _siirtoajossa_ ja _henkilöautoon_ niin se varmaan laskettaisiin pieneksi mutta en ole tuosta varma. Myös bussin osallisuus on luultavasti yksi syy miksi onnettomuus on suuri.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Terminologia lienee pelastuslaitoksen ja viitannee ennen kaikkea siihen, miten isolla kokoonpanolla tehtävään lähdetään. Ihan järkevä periaate varmaan on, että jos tulee ilmoitus onnettomuudesta, missä linjaliikenteessä oleva raitiovaunu tai linja-auto on osallisena, niin liikkeelle lähdetään siltä pohjalta, että loukkaantuneita voi olla paljon, ennen kuin tilannekuva tarkentuu.

----------


## ettäjaa

> Terminologia lienee pelastuslaitoksen ja viitannee ennen kaikkea siihen, miten isolla kokoonpanolla tehtävään lähdetään. Ihan järkevä periaate varmaan on, että jos tulee ilmoitus onnettomuudesta, missä linjaliikenteessä oleva raitiovaunu tai linja-auto on osallisena, niin liikkeelle lähdetään siltä pohjalta, että loukkaantuneita voi olla paljon, ennen kuin tilannekuva tarkentuu.


Näin on. Hälytyksen nimike ja suuruus määrittävät kuinka monta ja mitä ajoneuvoja lähtee onnettomuuspaikalle. Moni täällä on varmaan joskus nähnyt erään pelastuslaitoksen vanhan opetusvideon jossa kaadetaan kynttilä sohvalle. Muutamassa minuutissa koko huone on jo liekeissä. On siis erittäin tärkeää että kaikki tarvittava kalusto on paikalla mahdollisimman nopeasti vaikka usein sille ei olekaan mitään käyttöä. Kuitenkin, kuten on jo tullut mainittua, tästä terminologiasta ei ole mitään hyötyä jos sitä käytetään uutisessa ilman kontekstia.

----------


## tlajunen

Vaikuttaa siltä, että ilmoittaja on vähän liioitellut tapahtumaa, eikä paikallisella hätäkeskuksella ole vielä oikein otetta tuollaisista. Helsingissä paikalle olisi ehkä tullut yksi hööki ja HKL:n raivausauto.

----------


## Rattivaunu

25.9.2021

Tampereen korkeakouluyhteisöä mainostava vaunu TRO05 liikkui linjalla 3.

Tampereen uusin vaunu TRO20 liikkui niin ikään linjalla 3.

----------


## killerpop

> 25.9.2021
> 
> Tampereen korkeakouluyhteisöä mainostava vaunu TRO05 liikkui linjalla 3.
> .


Eikös se ole hinkannut kolmosta pääasiassa viimeisen 1,5kk (näissä teipeissään)?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Eikös se ole hinkannut kolmosta pääasiassa viimeisen 1,5kk (näissä teipeissään)?


Tähän ketjuun tulee niin vähän havaintoja, etten oikein pysty sanomaan mitään puolesta tai vastaan. Tänään kuvasin kyseisen vaunun ensimmäistä kertaa tuossa asussa. Edellinen kuvauskerta oli 16.7., ja silloin vaunu mainosti vielä pankkia. Tuossa vaiheessa liikenne linjalla 1 ei ollut edes käynnistynyt.

----------


## laurira

Kaupin Kampus vaihtopysäkillä vilinää suuntaa jos toiseenkin

----------


## killerpop

Tro #4 on saanut ylleen ihan pirteät VTS-kotien mainosteipit. Tänään 1.11. linjalla 3 ainakin 12:16 lähdössä Pyynikintorilta.

----------


## killerpop

Tro #6 oli puolestaan saanut kauppakeskus Ratinan mainokset ylleen. Ensihavainto itseltä 19.11.

----------


## killerpop

Vähän nihkeästi kulkivat tänään 23.11. ratikat kolmosella. Väkeä kyllä riitti odottelemassa Tuulensuun ja Keskustorin pysäkeillä turhaan. Ykköseltä ei taidettu saada lisäapuja?

----------


## nickr

> Vähän nihkeästi kulkivat tänään 23.11. ratikat kolmosella. Väkeä kyllä riitti odottelemassa Tuulensuun ja Keskustorin pysäkeillä turhaan. Ykköseltä ei taidettu saada lisäapuja?


Samaa katselin minäkin, mitähän siellä nyt on tapahtunut? Tuskin ainakaan liikenneonnettomuutta, kun missään ei ole uutista tai muutakaan tietoa myöhästymisistä. Nyssen sivuilla oli kyllä klo 15:30 tullut tiedote "lievästä" liikennehäiriöstä, se kuitenkin poistui jo viiden aikaan, ilmeisesti oli heillä kotiinlähdön aika. Kyllä olisi reilua kertoa matkustajillekin vähän tarkemmin mistä on kyse, puoli kuuden aikaan näytti vuoroväli olevan yhdessä kohdassa lähemmäs 40 minuuttia. 

Enkä oikein ymmärrä mitä nämä ratikan liikenteenohjaajat saavat aikaan, kun myöhästymisiä ei yritetä mitenkään purkaa. Vähän ennen kuutta Tampereen keskusta-alueella oli seitsemän ratikkaa lähes peräkkäin tulossa Hervannasta, ensimmäinen yli 30 minuuttia myöhässä ja seuraavat vähemmän. Miksei vaikka peruta muutamaa vuoroa peräkkäin, jolloin saisi aikataulua kiinni, sen sijaan että ajetaan joka ikinen vuoro, vaikka sitten 40 minuuttia myöhässä. Ilmeisesti aikatauluja yritetään kuroa umpeen ainoastaan niillä lyhyillä kääntöajoilla, mutta se johti tänäänkin siihen, että neljä tuntia "lievän" häiriön alkamisen jälkeen (klo 19.30) pari vuoroa oli edelleen 15 minuuttia myöhässä.

----------


## killerpop

> Samaa katselin minäkin, mitähän siellä nyt on tapahtunut? Tuskin ainakaan liikenneonnettomuutta, kun missään ei ole uutista tai muutakaan tietoa myöhästymisistä. Nyssen sivuilla oli kyllä klo 15:30 tullut tiedote "lievästä" liikennehäiriöstä, se kuitenkin poistui jo viiden aikaan, ilmeisesti oli heillä kotiinlähdön aika. Kyllä olisi reilua kertoa matkustajillekin vähän tarkemmin mistä on kyse, puoli kuuden aikaan näytti vuoroväli olevan yhdessä kohdassa lähemmäs 40 minuuttia. 
> 
> Enkä oikein ymmärrä mitä nämä ratikan liikenteenohjaajat saavat aikaan, kun myöhästymisiä ei yritetä mitenkään purkaa. Vähän ennen kuutta Tampereen keskusta-alueella oli seitsemän ratikkaa lähes peräkkäin tulossa Hervannasta, ensimmäinen yli 30 minuuttia myöhässä ja seuraavat vähemmän. Miksei vaikka peruta muutamaa vuoroa peräkkäin, jolloin saisi aikataulua kiinni, sen sijaan että ajetaan joka ikinen vuoro, vaikka sitten 40 minuuttia myöhässä. Ilmeisesti aikatauluja yritetään kuroa umpeen ainoastaan niillä lyhyillä kääntöajoilla, mutta se johti tänäänkin siihen, että neljä tuntia "lievän" häiriön alkamisen jälkeen (klo 19.30) pari vuoroa oli edelleen 15 minuuttia myöhässä.


Yleltä löyty juttu, että kaaduttu vaunussa https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-12200684

Puolenvaihtopaikkoja on kyllä rakennettu vaikka kuin paljon mutta ilmeisesti niille ei ole tarvetta, jos liikennettä ei osata tai haluta oikeasti ohjata oikeille raiteille.

----------


## GT8N

Tampereella ilmeisesti Nyssen ja liikenteenohjauksen osaamattomuuden vuoksi poikkeustilanteiden hallinnan prioriteetit tuntuvat olevan täysin väärät.

Häiriöiden satuttua vaunuja ei käännetä, tai jos käännetään, oikaistaan vuorokierto vailla välillä asiakkaiden yhteyksistä.

Nähdyt järjestelyt kielivät siitä, että tällä hetkellä korkein prioriteetti on saada kuljettajakierrot sekä vaunujen kierrot palautumaan aikataulua vastaaviksi häiriöiden jälkeen. Taannoinhan eräässä häiriössä moni vaunu kääntyi kesken linjan ja asiakkaille tuli edellisen puolen tunnin häiriön lisäksi puoli tuntia lisää katkoa palveluun ilmeisesti vain liikenteenhoidon töiden helpottamiseksi.

Joukkoliikennettä ei ainakaan pitäisi operoida kuljettajia tai vaunuja, vaan asiakkaita varten. Tämän vuoksi pitäisi lähtökohtana olla häiriöiden minimointi asiakkaille ja liikenteenohjaus sitten järjestää poikkeustilanteen muutokset siten, että asiakkaalle tilanne näkyy mahdollisimman vähän, vaikka sitten vaunujen kierrot olisivat poikkeavat loppupäivän. Mikäänhän ei estäisi kuljettajakierron korjaamista tarvittaessa vaikka pysäkeillä siten, että kuljettajat vaihtavat tarvittaessa vaunusta toiseen lennosta, jos kiertojen oikaiseminen on täysin välttämätöntä. 

Mutta tällaista heikkoa palvelua saadaan, kun valitaan liikenteenohjausta hoitamaan operaattori, joka ei aiemminkaan ole kunnostautunut asiakaslähtöisyydellään tai kokemuksella raitioliikenteestä. Tilaajan pitäisi osata myös puuttua toimintaan riittävällä tasolla, mutta riittääköhän paukut tähän?

----------


## killerpop

Sinänsä osui hienoon hetkeen kun Tampereella oli sekä opiskelijoiden varjoappro mutta myös Paikallisliikenneliiton paikallisliikennepäivät https://paikallisliikenneliitto.fi/t...23-24-11-2021/ jonka osallistujille järjestelmää esitellään.

----------


## kuukanko

> Paikallisliikenneliiton paikallisliikennepäivät https://paikallisliikenneliitto.fi/t...23-24-11-2021/ jonka osallistujille järjestelmää esitellään.


Ja moni meistä päiville osallistuneista kävi asiaohjelman päätyttyä matkustamassa ratikalla, useille se oli ensimmäinen matka Tampereen ratikalla. Omassa porukassani herätti lähinnä huvitusta, miten lapsenkengissä ratikan häiriönhallinta oli.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Ja moni meistä päiville osallistuneista kävi asiaohjelman päätyttyä matkustamassa ratikalla, useille se oli ensimmäinen matka Tampereen ratikalla. Omassa porukassani herätti lähinnä huvitusta, miten lapsenkengissä ratikan häiriönhallinta oli.


Eihän kaikki aina onnistu ensimmäisellä kerralla. Työssä, jossa hiljaisen tiedon rooli on suuri, osaaminen kerääntyy vähän kerrassaan. Vielä en antaisi tosiaan lopullista arviota ja lapsenkengistä puhuminen on hyvinkin paikallaan. Toivottavasti liikenteenohjaus käy kaikessa rauhassa läpi tapahtuneet ja miettii, mitä vaihtoehtoisia ratkaisuja olisi voitu soveltaa ja ylipäätään ottaa tapahtuneen oppimisen kannalta. 

Yksi avainasia on varmasti sen huolellinen miettiminen, mitkä ovat prioriteetit häiriötä purettaessa ja aivan konkreettisella tasolla. Sillä ei tosiaan ole välttämättä niin väliä, saadaanko kirittyä takaisin normaaleihin kiertoihin, sillä illallahan kaikki vaunut palaavat varikolle, yöllä siis tilanne nollaantuu joka tapauksessa ja seuraavana päivänä päästään aloittamaan tavanomaisesti. (Toisin kuin rautateillä)

----------


## killerpop

> Omassa porukassani herätti lähinnä huvitusta, miten lapsenkengissä ratikan häiriönhallinta oli.


Myös tiedotuskin saa nuhteita Aamulehden yleisönosastolla https://www.aamulehti.fi/lukijalta/a...008427903.html

Reittioppaan yläreunassa oli kyllä tuolloin kun itse sitä katsoin 16:36 aikaan


```
Ratikkalinja 3 - Lähtöjä myöhässä ja peruttu
Ratikkalinja 3: Lievä liikennehäiriö. Muutamia lähtöjä myöhässä ja peruttu. Arvioitu kesto klo 17:00 asti. Lisätiedot
```

...mutta lisätietoja painaessa aukesi sivu https://www.nysse.fi/ajankohtaista/l...iedotteet.html jossa ei suinkaan ollut tästä tapahtumasta mitään mainintaa. Itseäkin olisi kiinnostanut se, että onko lievät häiriöt molempiin suuntiin. Pysäkeilläkään ei sittemmin 17 jälkeen ollut mistään häiriötiedottamisesta tietoakaan, sen sijaan kyllä vihjattiin Jos seisot, pidä aina tukevasti kiinni.

----------


## killerpop

Vihdoin TRO on saanut ainakin joihinkin vaunuihin kylkinumerot keulaan/perään, ainakin vaunuissa #02 ja #11 havaittu

----------


## 339-DF

> Vihdoin TRO on saanut ainakin joihinkin vaunuihin kylkinumerot keulaan/perään, ainakin vaunuissa #02 ja #11 havaittu


Positiivista. Kyllä siinä kesti. Onko koko yhtä mikroskooppinen kuin kylkinumeroissa?

Aamulehti kertoo, että eilen to 16.12. oli auto ajanut siinä siirtolapuutarhan luona ratikkasillalle ja katkaissut linjan 1 liikenteen tunnin ajaksi.

https://www.aamulehti.fi/tampere/art-2000008479142.html

----------


## killerpop

> Positiivista. Kyllä siinä kesti. Onko koko yhtä mikroskooppinen kuin kylkinumeroissa?


Ilman mittanauhaa silmämääräisesti arvioiden noin 3 kertainen pystysuunnassa. Ikävä kyllä, kuvat odottavat valoisempia aikoja omalta taholta, mutta toivottavasti joku aktiivisempi taho on saanut näitä jonnekin julkaistua. Ovat hyödyntäneet vapaan tilan ledirivin ja tuulilasin alareunan välillä jopa kiitettävän hyvin.
Liekö tähän innovaatioon ollut syynä taideratikka ja turhautuminen siihen, että kylkeenkin joudutaan joka kerta teippaamaan vaunujen numerot kerta toisensa jälkeen kun pinta muuttuu. Muutamasta mainosvaunusta puuttui ainakin hetkellisesti vaunun numero, kun uudet mainospinnat tuli.

----------


## killerpop

Hieman kesti, mutta tässä etu-/peräpään numerointia, suuri harppaus on tunnistettavuuteen.
 
Kyllähän ne numerot jo erottuvat hieman kauempaa kuin kyljen vastaavat. Tai ne hölmöt nimet.

Vielä kun ne saisi myös sisätiloihin jokaisen poistumisoven yllekin.

----------


## 339-DF

Mainiota, kiitos paljon kuvista. Voihan olla niinkin, että tuosta on TRO:lle tullut palautetta joko yleisöltä tai viranomaisilta. Minusta nuo päätynumerot riittävät nyt hyvin, enää ei haittaa kylkinumeroiden mikroskooppisuus, vaikka kyllähän se 03 (ilman tarpeetonta TRO:ta) mahtuisi tuonkokoisena kylkiinkin.

Sivuhuomiona: yhdenkään kuvaamasi vaunun kylkinumerot eivät kuvissa erotu! Noita on ollut pirullista kuvata, kun pitää joko yrittää ottaa erikseen kuva kylkinumerosta (onneksi ei ole filmikameroita enää), tai kirjotitaa erikseen johonkin ylös, mikä vaunu ja kellonaika.

----------


## Rattivaunu

22.12.21

TRO01 / 3

Tästäkin saatiin linjahavainto tähän ketjuun.

----------

